# Word of the Day - Spiff



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

Spiff (verb) - to make someone or something attractive, tidy, or stylish.

Some men spiff their tuxedos with a boutonniere.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2021)

When I was young, I couldn’t spiff over my chin. Now I can spiff all over it.
Oh sorry, I thought you said spit…

Please don’t put my on ignore again..


----------



## RubyK (Aug 8, 2021)

My Dad used to get dressed up in a suit for church on Sunday. He always looked _spiffy._


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2021)

I was born with lots of spiff, baby.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 8, 2021)

back in the day, a joint was often referred to as a spliff...


----------

